# medical insurance



## kmt (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi

What would a medical cover for mother and 2 children cost ??

- normal doc visits
- hospitalisation
- scans
- xrays
- minor surgeries

Regards
kmt


----------



## wikimee (Feb 7, 2013)

The prices below are according to my experience, price is per person:
- normal general doc visits: SGD 50-60, specialist docs range from SGD150-200
- hospitalisation: depends on the hospital and your nationality
- scans - what scan?
- xrays: SGD 150, not including consultation, result will be available within a week. Consultation is about SGD 150 per visit.
- minor surgeries - thank God never had one before.

If you are going to be residing in Singapore, it is better to get an insurance package, be that only for medical charges (cost about SGD 250 per person annually) or the one that covers it all. If you are likely to work in MNC based in Singapore, most of them have a pretty good life and medical insurance that covers your husband (singular) and kids (plural), so you won't be worried about this anymore.


----------



## kmt (Jan 24, 2011)

wikimee said:


> The prices below are according to my experience, price is per person:
> - normal general doc visits: SGD 50-60, specialist docs range from SGD150-200
> - hospitalisation: depends on the hospital and your nationality
> - scans - what scan?
> ...


thanx for the reply

i actually need a medical inusurance for me and my two children , 
one is new born and other is 5 years old. is this called a private insurance-.
and how much will it cost for 3 of us.

my husband will get medical insurance from the employer

thankyou
kmt


----------



## wikimee (Feb 7, 2013)

Price will vary depending on your medical expenses coverage. There are several well known private insurance in Singapore, such as Prudential, Great Eastern and AIA. I suggest you can try to ring their office or one of their agents to find out more. Good luck and all the best for the newborn


----------



## kmt (Jan 24, 2011)

wikimee said:


> Price will vary depending on your medical expenses coverage. There are several well known private insurance in Singapore, such as Prudential, Great Eastern and AIA. I suggest you can try to ring their office or one of their agents to find out more. Good luck and all the best for the newborn


I looked thro the sites , all of them mention that they only offer for PR / Singapore citizens / CPF contributor

As a dependent for me and my children , i will not come into any of the above categories !!

SO i am looking for private medical insurance for me , my 2 children for the following minmum
- normal general doc visits
- hospitalisation: nationality is german
- scans 
- xrays
- minor surgeries


----------



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

I dislocated my shoulder last November. Went to the emergency room. Paid myself. Still waiting on approval from insurance company for follow up treatment. I gave up and paid cash at a Chinese doctor. It seems the policy is to stall and hope you get better on your own. In the USA I would have gone to the insurance company and busted up the place. Law enforcement in the USA is a joke so I would not be concerned with consequences. But in Singapore I just deal with it.


----------



## kmt (Jan 24, 2011)

Linuxpro said:


> I dislocated my shoulder last November. Went to the emergency room. Paid myself. Still waiting on approval from insurance company for follow up treatment. I gave up and paid cash at a Chinese doctor. It seems the policy is to stall and hope you get better on your own. In the USA I would have gone to the insurance company and busted up the place. Law enforcement in the USA is a joke so I would not be concerned with consequences. But in Singapore I just deal with it.


If you could mention this insurance company , perhaps will be helpful for others to avoid such companies

And if i understand correctly they did not make a refund of your bills althou you were insured for hospitalisation ?

regards
kmt


----------



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

kmt said:


> If you could mention this insurance company , perhaps will be helpful for others to avoid such companies
> 
> And if i understand correctly they did not make a refund of your bills althou you were insured for hospitalisation ?
> 
> ...


So far I have paid nearly $900. The status of my claim still says pending approval.

Yes supposedly I have hospitalization through my employer. Now we are on holiday break, so I have no means to learn the company name. It appears that the hospital considers a dislocation an emergency, but the insurance says I should just goto a clinic.

I am almost fully recovered now. I went to a Chinese doctor for manipulation. Oh, and the insurance is happy to pay 32 each time I see the Chinese doctor. Visits cost about 37 so I guess I will continue.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

There's was another thread on this topic, as I recall. International medical insurance is necessarily a _reimbursement_ business -- there's just no way around that. If you cannot "float" at least a couple months of medical expenses then you should (also) buy some local medical insurance with a large in-country network of medical providers that can submit claims directly to the insurance company (and not bill you).

OK, bearing in mind that international medical insurance in the vast majority of cases can only reimburse you (i.e. send you money after you pay the bill yourself), is your insurance company taking a particularly long time to reimburse you? How long has it been from the time you finished submitting your claim? ("Finished submitting your claim" means the insurance company received the final bit of documentation they would need to understand how much you paid and what for.)


----------



## kmt (Jan 24, 2011)

BBCWatcher said:


> There's was another thread on this topic, as I recall. International medical insurance is necessarily a _reimbursement_ business -- there's just no way around that. If you cannot "float" at least a couple months of medical expenses then you should (also) buy some local medical insurance with a large in-country network of medical providers that can submit claims directly to the insurance company (and not bill you).
> 
> OK, bearing in mind that international medical insurance in the vast majority of cases can only reimburse you (i.e. send you money after you pay the bill yourself), is your insurance company taking a particularly long time to reimburse you? How long has it been from the time you finished submitting your claim? ("Finished submitting your claim" means the insurance company received the final bit of documentation they would need to understand how much you paid and what for.)


Actually i am looking for a local singapore insurance company which covers following ( for 3 children )

- normal general doc visits
- hospitalisation: nationality is german
- scans
- xrays
- minor surgeries 

Regards
kmt


----------



## kmt (Jan 24, 2011)

BBCWatcher said:


> There's was another thread on this topic, as I recall. International medical insurance is necessarily a _reimbursement_ business -- there's just no way around that. If you cannot "float" at least a couple months of medical expenses then you should (also) buy some local medical insurance with a large in-country network of medical providers that can submit claims directly to the insurance company (and not bill you).
> 
> OK, bearing in mind that international medical insurance in the vast majority of cases can only reimburse you (i.e. send you money after you pay the bill yourself), is your insurance company taking a particularly long time to reimburse you? How long has it been from the time you finished submitting your claim? ("Finished submitting your claim" means the insurance company received the final bit of documentation they would need to understand how much you paid and what for.)


Actually i am looking for a local singapore insurance company which covers following ( for 2 children )

- normal general doc visits
- hospitalisation: nationality is german
- scans
- xrays
- minor surgeries 

Regards
kmt


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

kmt: If your husband is getting medical cover by his employer, don't worry much.

Most MNCs have a dependant / spouse medical cover, which covers most of the Outpatient treatment, and also covers about 65% to 75% of the surgical / hospital stay costs.


----------



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

BBCWatcher said:


> OK, bearing in mind that international medical insurance in the vast majority of cases can only reimburse you (i.e. send you money after you pay the bill yourself), is your insurance company taking a particularly long time to reimburse you? How long has it been from the time you finished submitting your claim? ("Finished submitting your claim" means the insurance company received the final bit of documentation they would need to understand how much you paid and what for.)


Hey dude, thanks for the feedback.

I work for a local Singapore bank. They provide free health insurance to all employees and their families. I do not know if the insurance company is local to Singapore or not. All I know is I submit my receipts, and wait. I had to cancel all my follow up visits waiting to get an approval. 

I submit my receipt every month for my maintenance medication (high blood pressure). The fist payment took about six weeks. Every since they have deposited the funds into my bank account on the first or the fifteenth. 

I am pretty sure, but do not know absolutely, that the insurance pays my employer and they make the deposit to my account.

I am an IT person, not an HR person, so I know little about how this stuff works.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Linuxpro said:


> I work for a local Singapore bank. They provide free health insurance to all employees and their families. I do not know if the insurance company is local to Singapore or not. All I know is I submit my receipts, and wait. I had to cancel all my follow up visits waiting to get an approval.
> 
> I submit my receipt every month for my maintenance medication (high blood pressure). The fist payment took about six weeks. Every since they have deposited the funds into my bank account on the first or the fifteenth.
> 
> I am pretty sure, but do not know absolutely, that the insurance pays my employer and they make the deposit to my account.


As said, it is not a given that families are covered, by insurances - IHP / Tokio Marine or the likes of the many insurance plans ... but, for employers where these are not covered, generally, for a few hundred $ more, the employers do subsidise the cover for the family members .. 

Next visit to the doctor, look at the sticker stuck at the entrance - that will give you a clue - From Asia Health, Raffles, IHP ..


----------



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

Hr will not disclose the name of the company. I will ask today that the cover what receipt that I have so far. I will book a flight to Thailand for treatment. I had enough nonsense.

It is in everyone's best interest that I do not deal with Singapore insurance policies. I will lose my temper and some will get hurt.


----------



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

The insurance company name is "AIA". I received word that they denied my claim.

I have no sense of feel in my left hand. But they do not care.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

I guess yours wasn't a company policy .. or whatever that means

With IHP, I have even had my surgery, post-surgery twice daily gauze change and more - no complaints ..

So has it been with Asia Medical for me .. 

Maybe your employer is the problem


----------

